# Borderlands.2.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-iNSOMNi , DLC, XBLA and region dupes



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.NTSC.XBOX360-iNSOMNi* also gets a release post which should be up shortly.

*Tomb.Raider.MULTi2.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*
Rounds out the Tomb Raider games with the version that sports French and German (the others took various other languages).
*Risen_II_Dark_Waters_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
Japanese region dupe of the pirate themed RPG sequel.

*DLC*
*Pinball.FX2.Star.Wars.Pinball.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Another day, another pinball DLC.
*Sleeping.Dogs.The.Wheels.of.Fury.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*Sleeping.Dogs.The.Zodiac.Tournament.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*Sleeping.Dogs.The.Law.Enforcer.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Would be James Bond style car
Fighting tournament addon
Law enforcement themed costumes, cars and more
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/P...acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80253510811?nosplash=1

*Need.for.Speed.Most.Wanted.Deluxe.DLC.Bundle.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/P...C-Bundle/9afdd38e-2bda-4670-88e0-1196baa0eecf

*XBLA*
*Phantom_Breaker-Battle_Grounds_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
Another XBLA beat em up, too early to call it but some things are not looking that good.
*Runner_2-Future_Legend_of_Rhythm_Alien_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
Sequel to bit trip runner. What little is out there says much of the same but a bit more polished which is good as the original was great if you like that sort of thing.



*Borderlands.2.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
Appears to be region free. Unknown (read have not looked) if this is capable of being injected as PIRS DLC like the double pack for the original borderlands- it would be nuked if it could not be installed in a meaningful form but you might have to burn the disc rather than fiddle with a USB drive (a technique that, if it applies here, would work and work safely on stock consoles).

Anyway borderlands 2 DLC was collected up into disc form and released for those that want it. Note this is everything but "Sir Hammerlock's Big Game Hunt", however "Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate's Booty" and "Mr. Torgue's Campaign of Carnage" are both great pieces of DLC.

Amazon words

    Revisit Pandora in two new campaigns, "Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate's Booty" and "Mr. Torgue's Campaign of Carnage"
    Play as a fifth character: Gaige, the Mechromancer
    Fight challenging enemies in the Creature Slaughter Dome battle arena and earn Mad Moxxi's rare rocket launcher
    Unlock unique weapons including the Gearbox Gun Pack and Skyrocket Grenade, and receive a Golden Key to unlock rare loot from the golden chest in Sanctuary
    Customize each character with additional heads and skins
*Videos* Being existing DLC there is a lot out there if you want something to watch.


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
__/\__
      \ ., /
   .  /_  _\
  /(  __\/ ~         .        __/(_____.     .       .  _/\_   .           .
 (  ~~ /____)\._____/(./(____<         /   __)\______)\_\^^/__/(____)\____/(
 \\   /       / _.   /__     ;\       (_/~~    /       /~  ~ /  ___   /_.  /__
  /  :   _.   \_\____\  > -(  /    ._     _.   \_ _.   \_   /     ____>\___\  )
 /    _  )|__  /. /_   //_  __\  __|\  ___\|__  /_)|__ _/   \ _  /  \   /    //
 \    \~~ .::)/  _~___/::.~~ (/\(    \(   `   )/      )/    _> \__  /  _____/:.
.:\_  _>       )/ Y | i  n  s  o  m  n  i  e  s :..::_/\__ /      )/~)/!Fs/sac
    )/         '  | |                               \    /Y       '
    '             |                        ..:.:::::/_`'_\::::.:.::.....
                  .                                 ~ \/ ~

                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:presents:.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                2K Games                                / `
    |                                                                      |
 -//|___              Borderlands.2.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-iNSOMNi          ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
                                     /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                          DATE  :  26/02/2013                           / `
    |                                                                      |
    |                                                                      |
    |	 Platform...: XBOX360        |    Format....: ins-b2apx.iso        |
    |	 Filename...: ins-b2apx      |    Size......: 69 x 100 MB          |
    |	 Source.....: DVD            |    Publisher.: 2K Games             |
    |	 Region.....: EUR            |    Languages.: MULTI                |
    |	                                                                   |
    |                                                                      |
    | http://www.neoseeker.com/news/22118-borderlands-2-addon-content-     |
    | pack-conveniently-bundles-together-all-dlc-just-not-sir-hammerlock   |
    |                                                                      |
    |       After so many people requested this PACK, here it is!          |
    |                                                                      |
    |                     ...tested with Borderlands.2.XBOX360-iMARS       |
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
             '                       /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
   |                                                                       |
   |  Borderlands 2 retail add-on pack bundles Scarlett, Torgue DLC, more  |
   |                                                                       | 
   |  Love Borderlands 2, but hate buying things digitally? Gearbox has    |
   |  bundled DLC into a physical "Add-On Content Pack," containing the    |
   |  Captain Scarlett and Mr. Torgue campaigns, the Mechromancer          | 
   |  character and other DLC.                                             |
   |	                                                                   |
   |  The DLC comes to $40+ when all bought individually.                  | 
   |                                                                       | 
-//|___                                                                 ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
   ::.       )/     )_______________         ______________(     \(       .::
    :        '                     /F0sT.sAc\                     `        :
    .                              ~~~~\/~~~~                              .
```


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 28, 2013)

I can confirm BL2's Addon Pack Disc is both Region Free and can be added via HDD or USB with it's no DRM content just like the first game. Working just fine on my game.

```
Checking default.xex
    Original PE Filename:  ExpansionInstaller.exe
    Original PE Timestamp: 2012/03/03 06:42:35
    Min Kernel Required:  v2.0.15574.0
    Game Name:            Expansion Installer
    Developer:            Microsoft Corporation
    Publisher:            Microsoft Corporation
    Genre:                <String text>
    No Avatar Awards
    No Achievements
    XEX CRC = 831F38E0
    XEX Media ID: 7840246322BA0D0EF88524EC-691FCAF1
 
Region Code: 0xFFFFFFFF
    Region Free!
 
Checking SS
    Timestamp of Authoring: 2013/01/18 00:00:00
    Timestamp of Mastering: 2013/02/01 12:00:01
    SS Version: 2 (trusted)
    SS CRC = 8C851E4A (RawSS = 401901B5)
    SS Media ID: 7840246322BA0D0EF88524EC-691FCAF1 (matches game)
SS looks valid
 
Checking DMI
    Timestamp of Authoring: 2013/01/18 00:00:00 (matches SS)
    DMI CRC = 6EED2502
    DMI Media ID: 7840246322BA0D0EF88524EC-691FCAF1 (matches game)
DMI looks valid
```
 
The Scene database was wrong yesterday with the Region value, plus it had an -N nuke on it. This is the PAL Version of the Disc, but I think it's trusted if it had the SSv2 values there noting that it was probably dumped with 0800 FW. I'll still wait for abgx360 addition for this in the case of burning. It's also nice that it's an XGD2, unlike the actual game.


----------

